# 10/11 King of Spring



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2011)

Who will be the King this year?  Last day of lift served operations (and the day we go green here).

My money's on Sugarloaf and for extra credit i'm going with May 15th.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Mar 14, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Who will be the King this year?  Last day of lift served operations (and the day we go green here).
> 
> My money's on Sugarloaf and for extra credit i'm going with May 15th.



Lookout for their neighbor.  Saddleback has said that they will be open weekends "into" May.  They have the elevation, the lift setup, and the snow.  Let's not forget they typically close with lots and lots of snow still on the slopes.

All this being said, I have this feeling that Killington will finally return to a K type late season.....I hope, I love the goggle tan.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 14, 2011)

May 8th the Loaf.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2011)

as much as i'd love killington to stay open till mid may, i wouldnt bet pocket lint on that happening with their recent track record.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 14, 2011)

Sugarloaf. They're committed to being the last one standing in the East and have shown that the last few years.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2011)

Sugarloaf owns the title now, though Jay made a good run at it last year I think.

Saddleback could do it, but they closed mid-April last year.

One thing to keep in mind about Sugarloaf this year is the replacement of the Spillway chair. If they need to get working on taking it down sooner than later it may cause them to close a week or two earlier than they otherwise would.

But I'll stick with the Loaf May 8th.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd vote for my mountain, Sugarbush, because we have a ton of snow, but in my heart of hearts I know that Sugarloaf will likley be the winner because of its location.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Sugarloaf owns the title now, though Jay made a good run at it last year I think.
> 
> Saddleback could do it, but they closed mid-April last year.
> 
> ...


I remember one year when the Loaf kept it open until the next day (Monday) just so it can pip Jay as the last to close. That was the year the Loaf was farming ribbons of snow so people could make it back to the lift. 

I think they can take down Spillway without affecting late season operations. They usually run the Superquad. All they have to do is rope off access to the trails skiers' right off the quad.



thetrailboss said:


> I'd vote for my mountain, Sugarbush, because we have a ton of snow, but in my heart of hearts I know that Sugarloaf will likley be the winner because of its location.


In late season, it's not the amount of snow that will dictate who remains open but who has the stomach to absorb losses.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 14, 2011)

If Jay wants it, my guess is they could pull it off this year.  But this has become essentially a marketing gimmick over the years rather than a quality of skiing story.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2011)

Threeway tie:  Sugarloaf, Killington, Jay.  All closing May 1st.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 14, 2011)

Sugarloaf, probably in a tie with Jay and Sugarbush all closing May 1st. If we have a good Spring and the others push it out further, I think Sugarloaf will too, and will retain the crown. Boyne has shown that being 1st to open and last to close is important to them, and have continually shown that this is part of the bigger picture for them, and are willing to look beyond day to day profit and loss.


----------



## billski (Mar 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Sugarloaf owns the title now, though Jay made a good run at it last year I think.
> 
> Saddleback could do it, but they closed mid-April last year.



For Saddleback, while I'm fairly certain they will have the coverage, the question will be whether they have the customers to support continuance.  Sugarloaf certainly has deep enough pockets and enough awareness to make it viable.  

That said, Saddleback will rock in the spring.

The corollary question might be "which area will have ski-able conditions regardless whether the lifts are spinning or not.  And I'm not talking Tucks.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Mar 14, 2011)

billski said:


> For Saddleback, while I'm fairly certain they will have the coverage, the question will be whether they have the customers to support continuance.  Sugarloaf certainly has deep enough pockets and enough awareness to make it viable.
> 
> That said, Saddleback will rock in the spring.
> 
> The corollary question might be "which area will have ski-able conditions regardless whether the lifts are spinning or not.  And I'm not talking Tucks.



I don't think coverage is a problem, they will have just as much, if not more then anybody in the east.  Customers might play a factor,  but I doubt it.  I think this is perhaps a one year thing to get their name out there as a player and see where it goes from there.  I don't think Saddleback would mention going into May (weekends only) if they really didn't plan on doing it.....conditions permitting.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Mar 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Sugarloaf owns the title now, though Jay made a good run at it last year I think.
> 
> Saddleback could do it, but they closed mid-April last year.
> 
> ...



Closing Mid April had nothing to do with snow coverage.....they had a ton, thus Saddleback actually saying they are making a push into May (weekends) means they will go into May.  Not sure it will be something they will do year after year, but they are going to give it a shot.  If I took a guess if they close mid April this year it will be because everyone in the east is closing up shop due to a very early, mild, wet spring.  Just my 2 cents.  Either way I would love to see them make a run at it.  I still think Killington might go old school and stay open real late....I can hope.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Threeway tie:  Sugarloaf, Killington, Jay.  All closing May 1st.



i think May 1st would put Killington into a new pay period so they'll probably close April 30


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Closing Mid April had nothing to do with snow coverage.....they had a ton.



I guess it didn't read right, but I was saying they closed in mid-April despite having the snow to go into May. So I'm a little suspicious of them being able to do it financially.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Mar 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I guess it didn't read right, but I was saying they closed in mid-April despite having the snow to go into May. So I'm a little suspicious of them being able to do it financially.



I guess my point was, why would Saddleback come out and say they are going to aim for being open weekends in May.  I think they know that financially it might/probably will be a slight loss.  At this point of the year they already know what the books are going to shape up like, thus financial losses, gains, are irrelevant to their decision.  Weather will most likely be their only factor.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 14, 2011)

Saddlewhere? Sugarloaf most likely...


----------



## nashuaskibum (Mar 14, 2011)

Won't be surprised if it's the Loaf. I voted K-mart just so I can hope to make some more use outta my college pass. Also with the new walkway this year maybe they'll offer skiing North ridge trip in additon/ to Superstar?
Yay 1st post instead of being a lurker.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 14, 2011)

nashuaskibum said:


> Won't be surprised if it's the Loaf. I voted K-mart just so I can hope to make some more use outta my college pass. Also with the new walkway this year maybe they'll offer skiing North ridge trip in additon/ to Superstar?
> Yay 1st post instead of being a lurker.



No way they'll run two more lifts (K-1 and NRT) when it gets late. Just the superstar lift has to be a borderline loss leader most days.

-w


----------



## bobbutts (Mar 14, 2011)

Bob R said:


> May 8th the Loaf.


this

My last day is likely to be near the end of April at Sugarbush.. but I'm thinking Loaf is king


----------



## nashuaskibum (Mar 14, 2011)

WJenness said:


> No way they'll run two more lifts (K-1 and NRT) when it gets late. Just the superstar lift has to be a borderline loss leader most days.
> 
> -w



Yea I figure as much, the overhead would be killer. But I can dream of only having to make the 2.5hr drive vs a 4.5hr one for last season turns.


----------



## tipsdown (Mar 15, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Saddlewhere? Sugarloaf most likely...



Don't know it?  Sucks for you...


----------



## 2sons (Mar 15, 2011)

tipsdown said:


> Don't know it?  Sucks for you...


Tough crowd! Although I've never been there I'm happy to see Saddleback in contention. I'm going with Jay- last seasons final turns were awesome.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 15, 2011)

tipsdown said:


> Don't know it?  Sucks for you...



ohhhh looks like I hit a sore spot, and my sarcasm missed! lol


----------



## Bobt2ski (Mar 15, 2011)

Sugarloaf!!!!!


----------



## tipsdown (Mar 17, 2011)

2sons said:


> Tough crowd! Although I've never been there I'm happy to see Saddleback in contention. I'm going with Jay- last seasons final turns were awesome.



Didn't mean to sounds do harsh!  Just saying, you may want to put it on your radar....


----------



## 2sons (Mar 17, 2011)

tipsdown said:


> Didn't mean to sounds do harsh!  Just saying, you may want to put it on your radar....



No I was messing around. I'd love to hit Saddleback late season- a little too far of for me.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 29, 2011)

Sugarloaf plan to operate daily until May 1st and then weekends until May 15th (conditions and weather permitting). If they pull of the 15th, I am guessing they will be the King by a landslide!


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Who will be the King this year?  Last day of lift served operations (and the day we go green here).
> 
> My money's on Sugarloaf and for extra credit i'm going with May 15th.



I made my post and then decided to re-read the thread. Assuming they pull it off, good guess!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Sugarloaf plan to operate daily until May 1st and then weekends until May 15th (conditions and weather permitting). If they pull of the 15th, I am guessing they will be the King by a landslide!



You never know this year.  If mother nature keeps this colder than usual weather around for another 7 to 10+ days (as models are suggesting she might), then you could very well be looking at the usual cast of players heading into mid-April with base depths that are more like mid-March   That could bode well if a more "Southern" (with respect to Sugarloaf atleast) resort tries to make a run at with and that closer proximity to the I-95 corridor population bases giving them enough business for them to justify it operationally in their minds.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 29, 2011)

drjeff said:


> You never know this year.  If mother nature keeps this colder than usual weather around for another 7 to 10+ days (as models are suggesting she might), then you could very well be looking at the usual cast of players heading into mid-April with base depths that are more like mid-March   That could bode well if a more "Southern" (with respect to Sugarloaf atleast) resort tries to make a run at with and that closer proximity to the I-95 corridor population bases giving them enough business for them to justify it operationally in their minds.



We will see, and you never know. But.... I don't see anyone else making a run at the 15th even if the snow holds. As has been discussed countless times people just stop showing up and it stops making financial sense to open. Boyne has proven, in a way unlike any other Eastern resort operator, that they find value in having the longest season, and are willing to take what we can presume are some short term losses to achieve that. Not to mention, Sugarloaf probably does have the best Spring snowpack retention in the East. Just my guess, but I bet we see a few May 1st closings, and Sugarloaf will be the only game in town for another 1 or 2 weekends.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2011)

It really is amazing how well Sugarloaf retains it's snowpack.  If they're open the May 15th weekend, I'll be there for sure.  Haven't skied that late into May since the late 90s at Kton.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 29, 2011)

If we have a normal Spring (better yet, cold and snowy) I don't think the 15th will be a problem for the trails off of Spillway. It is hard to imagine there wouldn't be some walking to get back to the base, but perhaps they planned for that. Not sure anyone skiing May 15th (myself included) would care anyway.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 29, 2011)

Undisputed KING OF SPRING just by making this commitment along with past performances.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 18, 2011)

7 places left - 

Jay Peak ,VT 
Killington ,VT 
Sugarbush ,VT 
Sugarloaf ,ME 
Sunday River ,ME 
Wildcat ,NH 

Re-Open...
Saddleback, ME


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 18, 2011)

Re: Sugarloaf. How are they going to operate late if Spillway Double is dismantled within the next few days as Speden said he heard it will be soon?  T-bar I guess?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 18, 2011)

It'll be Jay Peak.


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 18, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Re: Sugarloaf. How are they going to operate late if Spillway Double is dismantled within the next few days as Speden said he heard it will be soon?  T-bar I guess?



I don't have an official answer, but last year was the first year Boyne ran Spillway until closing day. For a couple years prior to that they ran only the Super Quad, and were able to make it until the 1st weekend of May. I would think given the cold Spring and the amount of the snow out there now, the 8th would be reasonable even with just the quad. Hard to imagine the 15th without Spillway though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 18, 2011)

Does Sugarloaf have downloading capability with the Double Runner chairs?


----------



## speden (Apr 18, 2011)

The Sugarloaf spring lift schedule is posted on their forum here:

http://community.sugarloaf.com/forum/topics/spring-lift-schedule

I haven't seen any newer updates.  Sounds like the SuperQuad and Timberline are the main lifts for late spring.

"On Monday, April 18, Spillway B, Bucksaw, West Mountain, and Snubber will be closed for the season, and Whiffletree and King Pine will go to a weekends-only schedule. 

On Monday, April 25, Spillway A, both Double Runners, King Pine, Whiffletree, Sawduster, and Skidway will be done for the season. 

The SuperQuad and Timberline lifts will remain open until closing day, or as long as snow permits. 3TBar will not be scheduled to operate, but will be available as a back up if needed (if snow permits).

We will begin to remove chairs from Spillway B on April 18, and will begin to remove chairs from Spillway A on April 25."


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 18, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Re: Sugarloaf. How are they going to operate late if Spillway Double is dismantled within the next few days as Speden said he heard it will be soon?  T-bar I guess?



You don't need Spillway to make skiing viable in May. As long as you have SQ, you can have access to at least Skidder, Hayburner and Kings Landing. If Candyside is in, that gets you back to the lift. This has been the traditional late season set-up, especially when the snow is going very fast (like closing day 2 years ago). They usually rope off any trail that's hiker's left of the SQ unloading station so work on Spillway can go on. When we duck that rope, we had access to anything skiable east up to Gondi Line (including right through the T-bar line). 

Adding Timberline could conceivably give you access to the entire mountain. If the frontside snowfields are still in (doubt it), you could probably scoot over to the King Pine chair, ski that pod then cut back to the Superquad.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 18, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> You don't need Spillway to make skiing viable in May. As long as you have SQ, you can have access to at least Skidder, Hayburner and Kings Landing. If Candyside is in, that gets you back to the lift. This has been the traditional late season set-up, especially when the snow is going very fast (like closing day 2 years ago). They usually rope off any trail that's hiker's left of the SQ unloading station so work on Spillway can go on. When we duck that rope, we had access to anything skiable east up to Gondi Line (including right through the T-bar line).
> 
> Adding Timberline could conceivably give you access to the entire mountain. If the frontside snowfields are still in (doubt it), you could probably scoot over to the King Pine chair, ski that pod then cut back to the Superquad.



The SQ sucks for this because you have to ski to the base in all the crap snow. And is not the traditional spring set-up ... maybe recently, but definitely not a tradition. I understand they need to get the lift down to get to work on the replacement, but Spillway is the best situated to lap the upper part of the hill in the Spring.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 18, 2011)

^ Good point. But, you'd still need to run SQ or Double Runner to get to Spillway.


----------



## Skimaine (Apr 19, 2011)

No doubt that having Spillway would be better. Fortunately the hammered Candy Side wit man-made this year so hopefully it holds up. It is the weak link in the setup.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 19, 2011)

email from Sugarloaf -



> Here at Sugarloaf we’ll be open seven-days-a-week until May 1, and weekends through May 15.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 20, 2011)

Suagarloaf, they talk the talk, but they walk the walk. Just wish it weren't so far away.  I skied there the last weekend of April last year.  Looks like they have much better cover this year.  I hooked up with an instructor from Sunday River, they were closed for the season.  I will be headed up there this weekend.  I'm thinking of trying Wildcat on the way up.  It'd be nice to break up the long drive to the Loaf.  I have Friday through Monday, possibly Tuesday off.  I see they are calling for 4/5" of wet snow today.  That'll be it for me.


----------



## speden (Apr 21, 2011)

Saw an update on the Sugarloaf forum that they've decided to keep Spillway east running an extra week, until May 1st now.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 21, 2011)

speden said:


> Saw an update on the Sugarloaf forum that they've decided to keep Spillway east running an extra week, until May 1st now.



That's enough to get me to make the drive monday


----------



## JPTracker (Apr 25, 2011)

From Jays snow report today

"We will be here until May 1st; come out and enjoy some great spring skiing and riding"

Looks like this may be their last weekend.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 25, 2011)

Snowfields still going strong ...


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 25, 2011)

^ We have to hit that!!! Can't believe that patrol dropped the rope on the snowfields this afternoon. April 25!!! It's the season without end!


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 26, 2011)

I rode the summit chair with ski patrol in the morning, asked him if the backside would be opening, I knew they were open Sunday.  He said the conditions were sketchy.  I asked if they might open when things softened up.  He said no, they only had four patrol on Monday.  I was elated when I saw the rope down.  The sign board read, "Conditions, WOW!"


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 26, 2011)

oh snap!  from Facebook-



> *Sugarbush Resort*
> Will we stay open weekends through May 16th? Sugarbush Prez Win Smith hopes so...


----------



## Zand (Apr 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> oh snap!  from Facebook-



Wow... may not have to make the trip to Maine after all. 

PS... anyone know any info on Jay maybe being open till May 8th? I want to hit it that weekend but their site says May 1st.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> oh snap!  from Facebook-



you know, with that kind of commitment to their customers, as much as I prefer Stowe, I would be hard pressed to choose it over Sugarbush if the pass prices were similar and I still lived in the area.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> oh snap! from Facebook-


 
See you this weekend at Sugarbush!  :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 26, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> See you this weekend at Sugarbush!  :beer:



it pains me to say it but i don't think i can go this weekend. i'm hopeful they extend the season and i'll try to get up on a Saturday, 7th or 14th.


----------



## Madroch (Apr 26, 2011)

If SB makes it to 5/16 I may actually get one more day in... hope springs eternal.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 26, 2011)

So, who's still running as of 4/26?

Sugarbush
Killington
Jay Peak
Saddleback
Sugarloaf

It'll be an interesting race to the finish!


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 26, 2011)

Also in Quebec you've got 3 places still open daily.

Sutton
Saint Anne
Saint Sauveur

Might not count for the Eastern US King of Spring, but might be a shorter drive for some folks.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 26, 2011)

^ Thanks for that. With Jay still running, I was wondering how the Canton de l'Est was doing.


----------



## Treeskier (Apr 26, 2011)

Last weekend at Sugarbush was amazing. Skied woods to the bottom! Tons of snow. a good 10 feet at the top! Lots of smiling faces. Looks like another great weekend coming up plus hopefully at least one more beyond that.


----------



## Magog Fishy (Apr 26, 2011)

Zand said:


> PS... anyone know any info on Jay maybe being open till May 8th? I want to hit it that weekend but their site says May 1st.



On their Face Book page they have been giving some signals about possibly opening for the weekend of May 7 and 8. Additionally, they have a “Mountain Closer Hockey Tournament” scheduled for May 7/8 – not sure why you would schedule something called that if you weren’t planning to be open! Usually they’re pretty open and upfront with things, but I get the impression that for some reason they are being a bit cagey – this is meant as constructive criticism, as people often do need to plan; not sure why they have not said "weather permitting" they will be open.  Perhaps they are trying to test on their Face Book page the enthusiasm/demand for staying open, perhaps it is the lead up to some big deal announcement for that weekend, or perhaps they are waiting to see how many people show up next weekend – who knows. Certainly still a lot of snow up there.


----------



## JPTracker (Apr 29, 2011)

From Jay's facebook page:

"Jay Peak Resort RIght now looks like we'll close Mon-Fri then reopen next weekend and, if possible, same scenario for the week following. Get it."


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmmm. Looks like the gauntlet has been thrown. I guess the race now is who is left standing on May 16 or the weekend of May 21-22. Jay or the Loaf? Good times for eastern skiing!


----------



## JPTracker (May 9, 2011)

This from Jay's home page:

Open for skiing and golf this weekend

The Jay Peak Championship Golf Course will open for the 2011 season this Saturday, May 14th.* Lifts will also be turning this weekend (Saturday,*May 14th & Sunday, May 15th).* This is a first on a couple of fronts: it'll be the latest we've ever been open for skiing/riding AND it'll be the first time we've been open for skiing and golf at the same time.* Stay tuned for lodging & lift ticket deals (we're prepping them now and willl have them out shortly).


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2011)

JPTracker said:


> This from Jay's home page:
> 
> Open for skiing and golf this weekend
> 
> The Jay Peak Championship Golf Course will open for the 2011 season this Saturday, May 14th.* Lifts will also be turning this weekend (Saturday,*May 14th & Sunday, May 15th).* This is a first on a couple of fronts: it'll be the latest we've ever been open for skiing/riding AND it'll be the first time we've been open for skiing and golf at the same time.* Stay tuned for lodging & lift ticket deals (we're prepping them now and willl have them out shortly).


 
Yeah!  :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 9, 2011)

Wow, looks like we have a winner. Shame on you Sugarloaf! :lol:


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 9, 2011)

Now if Jay could get into the early game, that would add an interesting twist to the longest season war!


----------



## Riverskier (May 9, 2011)

Wow! Sad to see the loaf have to surrender the crown, but perhaps this will motivate them to make even more snow in key areas next year!


----------



## andyzee (May 9, 2011)

<cough> <cough> :smile:


andyzee said:


> It'll be Jay Peak.


----------



## Zand (May 9, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Now if Jay could get into the early game, that would add an interesting twist to the longest season war!



I don't think they're gonna bother too much with that IMO. With Killington jumping back into the picture with early season skiing and Sunday River always leading the way in October, I don't think Jay would get enough people up there to justify it. Of course, with the new hotel and stuff, who knows. But I think they'll do a lot better with late spring.


----------



## riverc0il (May 9, 2011)

I don't think it is a matter of Jay not bothering but not being able to do early season. Sunday River and Killington both have the elevation advantage. Jay does not have any mid- to upper- mountain lifts nor mid-stations and it is tough to cover long flat low elevation run outs, which Jay has at the base of all of their upper mountain lifts. Jay could only open in October with a massive dump of snow (I've skied on three feet at Jay in October by hiking) but that wouldn't allow them to plan operations, staffing, personnel, equipment, blah, blah, blah.

It will be interesting to see if Jay gets more aggressive with an earlier opening in November. They go for Thanksgiving or the weekend before but I don't think they have opened more than a weekend before Thanksgiving any time recently (someone with a longer Jay history than me can dig that one up). I just don't see them going for it early season.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 9, 2011)

I'm fine with Jay NOT going for it early season.  Bigger investment snowmaking wise then, so I would assume November operations are a more expensive option for a ski area than May.

Even though early season itchy skiers often show up in droves, it still must be far more expensive to operate than it is in the spring.  Unless lucky with Mother Nature, mountains lose so much of the man made they make early season.

I don't know why more folks aren't into spring turns.  Jay was simply awesome on Saturday skiing in a Tshirt and 60 degrees.   It's white ribbon of bliss vs white ribbon of death.  I'm just pissed I'm booked this weekend and can't make it up there for another go.


----------



## speden (May 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't know why more folks aren't into spring turns.



I'm not really sure, but it seems like spring skiing is mostly about skiing the bumps, and among the general skiing public there just aren't that many bump skiers.  Usually there's not much grooming going on in the spring and where there is, the grooming doesn't last long.

Some other problems:

You're going from all trails open to a shrinking number of trails.  Kind of a downer.
You get short windows of corn conditions bracketed by ice and slush conditions, so hard to time it, and some days kind of suck.
The goods are usually a long drive away.
When it's warm there are a lot of other things to do.
Many people assume there's no snow or that conditions will be bad.

Well I'll be curious to see if Sugarloaf reverses course and opens this weekend.  They've been using "King of Spring" as an advertising slogan, so it seems like they'd really want to be the last to close, even if they won't sell any tickets.  But they've got a busy offseason ahead so maybe they'll let this one go and come back stronger next season.


----------



## threecy (May 10, 2011)

speden said:


> When it's warm there are a lot of other things to do.


That's huge.

Also, in winter, precip generally falls as snow - many skiers like to ski while its snowing.
In May, precip generally falls as rain - few skiers like to ski while its raining.


----------



## gmcunni (May 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't know why more folks aren't into spring turns.


i'm disappointed with my spring.  my excuses for not having a better one -

injury - back problems all season, getting worse as the season went on
competing priorities - as said by others, when weather warms up other activities kick in. not just for me but for family who aren't as enthusiastic about skiing.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 10, 2011)

threecy said:


> Also, in winter, precip generally falls as snow - many skiers like to ski while its snowing.
> In May, precip generally falls as rain - few skiers like to ski while its raining.



Very true.  I blew off two weekends this spring and cut another one short because of rain.  

Gas prices did play a factor though.  If gas was $2/gallon and it only would cost me $20 round trip to go to say Killington, I would have taken the chance on some iffy forecasts.  At $4 and $40 round trip, I'm not as willing to take that chance.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 10, 2011)

I'd would've loved to have been skiing the last few weeks, but it's just to far when you live in PA.  My son has little league baseball and there generally is a lot going on.  That being said, I am going to ski somewhere in the northeast in April next year, with or without my family! (just don't tell them yet:wink


----------



## Cornhead (May 11, 2011)

I love Spring skiing, yeah it sucks gas prices are so high now.  I spent more on gas than I did to ski four days in New Hampshire and Maine. Granted one day was Sunday River's free day, another I bought a ticket for half price.Four days for $104 was pretty sweet. What's not to love?  Cheaper lift tickets, warm sunny days, corn snow, and more beautiful "scenery" than Winter, if you know what I mean. Well at least the scenery isn't bundled up.  I remember a girl skiing directly under the lift with her jacket half zipped, low cut top underneath, she knew exactly what she was doing.  It was like seeing the first robin, Spring had sprung. There's always a little sadness too, knowing it will end soon. For every season turn, turn, turn. Time for motorcycles, mountain bikes, and canoes. Skied in May for the first time this year. Still contemplating Tucks, never done that, looks awesome.


----------



## Angus (May 11, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I'd would've loved to have been skiing the last few weeks, but it's just to far when you live in PA.  My son has little league baseball and there generally is a lot going on ...



A couple of years ago, I was skiing in Tucks on June 28, I think, and there were folks from Ohio there on their "summer vacation." They had rented a cottage on a lake in Maine for the 4th of July and they'd brought their skis - it was pretty funny. skiing wasn't bad either!

I can also say as "Sugarloafer Since '82" - I'm disappointed they closed up shop last week - it just hurts.


----------



## Cornhead (May 11, 2011)

> I can also say as "Sugarloafer Since '82" - I'm disappointed they closed up shop last week - it just hurts.


I voted for Sugarloaf, I was there last April, and the same weekend  this April.  There was a lot more snow this year, had to walk to the Super Quad last year.  Viewing reports from the weekend before last, I was amazed how much snow they lost in one week.  I skied the back side Apr. 25th. There were hardly any bare spots to be found anywhere on the mountain.  I thought I added Jay to my "closed " list, till they announced they'd open back up this weekend.  I had a great time at both Jay and the Loaf.


----------

